# Newbie here,any success stories with low morphology?



## MrsC2015 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi ladies. I'm new here,so I'll give you a run down. I'm 30,hubby is 35. Both have children from a previous relationship but can't get pregnant together. 

12 months ttc,not even a sniff. We finally had tests done,and all mine have come back as ok but my husband has problems. Good count (82mil/ml-112mil/ml) reasonable motility (35/39% rapid) but poor morphology (1%-0.5%). The internet seems very confusing on whether this is a huge issue and we'll need IVF or not. Can anyone give me some hope please? Thank you.


----------



## LunaWop (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi,

I think morphology is typically considered the less critical of the three...My DH had low count (1.8mil/mL), motility (19% rapid), and morphology (2%), and we got a natural BFP (which was supposed to be impossible, according to the doc). I would recommend putting him on Wellman Conception if he is not taking it already. 

On your side, have you had your thyroid and Vit. D tested? I don't think they fall into the usual category of fertility-related tests, but the clinic we went to (and where we were supposed to start treatment) got me to check them. Despite my GP saying it was all fine, I was still put on thyroxine (to bring TSH below 2.5) and Vit D supplements (in addition to pregnacare).

You could also consider going to see a urologist to discuss...I understand that sometimes there are therapeutic solutions for MFI that mean that IVF is not necessary...

I hope things will get sorted soon!!!


----------



## MrsC2015 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi,thank you for your reply. It's good to hear of some success stories even though I do worry it might give me false hope. I had my thyroid checked but not bit D - however I'm taking a multi vitamin so maybe it'd be in there. 

I actually have no idea who were being referred to,I think it's the fertility department at the local hospital (who also did the SA) so is there a difference between that and a urologist? DH is taking so many pills he's practically rattling,wellman conception,omega 3,extra vitamin C and zinc. Poor guy


----------



## Ollie 123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi, 
Just wanted to respond as we are in a similar situation,  hubbie has low count and variable morphology. 
Fertility clinic told him to take wellman vitamin but I have just read some reports on tests Cambridge and Sheffield university have been doing with lycopene and sperm production.  It shows after 3 months of taking lycopene it increased sperm production by 70%!!!!
Naturally we have rushed out to purchase some and I'll let you know how we get on.


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Although expensive we found proxeed were the best for DH, we still needed ICSI due to extremely low numbers/motility/morphology but it showed the greatest improvement and resulted in our best cycle and our little girl.  I think the thing with vitamins/supplements is that different ones work best for different people, well an didn't make much difference for us but others swear by them, plus to get best effects you need to use them for at least 3-6 months.

Good luck  

Dory
Xxx


----------

